
Etcetera Type Company: “All of our typefaces have been liberated” - app4soft
https://www.etceteratype.co/blog/state-of-etc
======
app4soft
Also announced on Twitter.[0]

Sources of ETC's typefaces on GitHub.[1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/typeler/status/1285249668759326722](https://twitter.com/typeler/status/1285249668759326722)

[1] [https://github.com/Etcetera-Type-Co](https://github.com/Etcetera-Type-Co)

